# conneaut



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Fished conneaut today got skunked . Place I wanted to fish is now posted due to litterbugs.! That stinks. Tried skein I put together first time but nothing. Went to jig maggot nothing.

Anyone else make it to Conneaut?


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

We fished Sunday. Started in the harbor and worked our way upriver and did about the same as you. ODNR ruined a good thing.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Why do you say they ruined a good thing? My friend went to the wall Tuesday and caught a couple before the wind kicked up.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Willyfield said:


> We fished Sunday. Started in the harbor and worked our way upriver and did about the same as you. ODNR ruined a good thing.



They ruined a good thing? By stocking fish that have better return rates and size. Our fish will out fight a pa fish x5.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Ha yes, please do elaborate...**grabs popcorn**


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

y-town, just curious............what is the new posted section??


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

I hear they are working on the wall. Can you still 
access the west wall?


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes you can. If you want to go out the lighthouse you have to wade to the wall. There is a yellow spot painted on the wall. Aim towards that even though the water looks deep ad wide...it isn't. The wall is falling in in one place and it's a little sketchy, but if you are careful it's doable.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

FYI. I attempted to wade that spot. Water was to my stomach and working deeper right before the rocks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## j1337 (Nov 29, 2012)

Fished Connie today, went 5/6, all on chartreuse egg sacs


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

I remember a few years ago that you had to look for a mop head stuck in the rocks. LOL


----------

